# Hearing Dog Taken In Bridgnorth



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

CROSSPOSTED.

PLEASE CROSSPOST

Hearing Dog Taken In Bridgnorth Car Theft

Police officers are appealing for information and assistance after a vehicle
containing a hearing dog was stolen from a petrol forecourt in Bridgnorth. 
The
incident occurred at the Hermitage service station (Tesco) on Cann Hall Road 
in
Low Town on Tuesday 22 February.

At 7.05pm, after the victim - who is partially deaf - had filled his 
grey/silver
Land Rover Discovery up, he parked outside the entrance to the garage shop 
to go
and pay for his fuel. When he went into the shop he left the keys in the
vehicle's ignition and the engine running.

Two men in a white van - possibly a Renault - were on the forecourt at the 
same
time as the victim and one of these men was putting fuel into the van. When 
the
victim went into the shop the second man got out of the van spoke to the man
filling the van with fuel and then took over from him.

A police spokesman said: "After the other man had taken over, the first man
walked round the victim's Land Rover Discovery and got into it. He then 
calmly
made off in the Land Rover closely followed by the other man in the white 
van
who obviously hadn't paid for the fuel he'd had either.

"The stolen Land Rover not only contained the victim's black Nokia mobile 
phone
and an expensive Canon digital camera, but also the victim's black and 
white,
border collie hearing dog that was loose in the back of the vehicle.

"The victim is very upset by this incident and understandably is very keen 
to
have his roperty returned to him. Most importantly it is vital that he is
reunited with his hearing dog because it plays a key role in his life.

"Anyone who believes they may have information about this incident, or who 
may
be able to help us find the victim's hearing dog, is asked to call West 
Mercia
Police on 0300 333 3000. Alternatively, please remember that Crimestoppers 
can
be called anonymously on 0800 555 111 if you have information you'd like to 
pass
on without leaving your name."


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Update 02.03.11 17.30
We are pleased, actually over the moon to report that Soot the hearing assistance dog has been found safe and well!

This afternoon K9 Search UK received a call from Nicky one of Noahs Ark dog warden team saying that a colleague had picked up a similar dog in the Sedgley area. We contacted Pete the warden and he was able to give us identifing features that had not been published.

We immediately notified Soots owner Peter Ward and he left his home in Shropshire to meet the warden. So we all waited, and waited..........until Nicky decided she could wait no longer and went over to see this dog for herself. Eager we called Peter again and he was stuck in traffic, he gave us a command to try. So Nicky looked straight at the dog and said "Soot, high five", and up came her right paw

We would like to thank everyone that assisted in the search for Soot, especially the Team Soot Facebook Group, your are all amazing!

A massive thank you to Nicky and Pete from Noahs Ark Enviromental Services!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

It is bad enough taking somebodies dog, but is made alot worse when the owner depends on that dog to get by day to day.

Hope he is reunited with the owner soon.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Saw this on the news tonight, great news that they have been re-united. A shame that Soot is now pregnant and must have been stolen for breeding. Hopefully the litter will be trained up as hearing dogs too!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I should of read the whole thread :lol:
They had already been reunited before my post.......oops :thumbup:


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Tapir said:


> Saw this on the news tonight, great news that they have been re-united. A shame that Soot is now pregnant and must have been stolen for breeding. Hopefully the litter will be trained up as hearing dogs too!


Havent heard anything down here as i was set via hearing dogs/pap sites.

If she was an offical hearing dog im sure they are spayed before going to homes (i know the 3 my mum has donated were)........if not then surely a mis mate jab is in order as how would you know what she bred with (unless of course she was pregnant whan taken??):confused1:

Still as long as she's home then thats all that matters i spose


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

almost certain it said on the news she was expecting a litter of puppies

maybe I'm going mad!


----------

